# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  DIY super duper overhead filter

## mikisol

Bought a overhead filter, not happy with the performance, decide to make it into a Super-Duper filter! :Grin: 

Materials
=======
Two Plastic dividers cut out from plastic box
Epoxy glue (A/B type)

Glue 2 dividers, and presto, got a 3-stage filter!

----------


## BFG

Make sure the media is under water and that no light should be present as I've read light would lessen the efficiency of the bacteria to work, something to that effect. Or maybe the light might cause algae to proliferate, which may be useful to you as they too consume extra nutrient.

----------


## cdckjn

This is like having a mini-sump but instead of below, this is on top of the main tank. only problem I can think of, is when the media gets clogged up, the water may overflow everywhere.

----------


## mikisol

Ok, point noted. The overhead filter comes with a black cover. I guess i will leave the cover on at all times. :Wink:

----------


## mikisol

Well, for any filter, when the media gets clogged, shit has hit the fan! :Wink:

----------


## felix_fx2

reminds me of my overhead glass sump filter.

----------


## qngwn

Overhead sump design! nice DIY!

----------

